# Coder needed for PT office in SW VA



## LNader (Jun 17, 2013)

Part- or Full-time coder needed for Physical Therapy office. Duties to include coding, posting charges and staying up-to-date with current Medicare guidelines. Willing to discuss flexible scheduling. This person will also continue with the implementation of the ICD-10 coding. Send resume to: Attn. Human Resources/Coding Position; 3603 Brambleton Ave., SW, Roanoke, VA 24018


----------

